
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (June 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jamii
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic - currently in Hong Kong, will be in Albuquerque next week and
possibly LA/SF around the end of the month.

I've worked professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I've worked in
search ( <http://bit.ly/ji-texsearch-opt> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/texsearch> ), testing ( <http://bit.ly/ji-fuzzer> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/ocamlcheck> ), distributed systems (
<http://bit.ly/ji-mealy> ) and am making inroads into p2p (
<https://github.com/jamii/dissertation> , <http://bit.ly/ji-telehash> ,
<https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash> ). I have a strong background in math
(real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized
algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine learning).

I'm willing to work on anything but my main interests are distributed systems
and p2p networks. My current project is described here <http://bit.ly/ji-mist>
\- if you are working on something similar or interested in collaborating
please get in touch.

Resume - <http://bit.ly/ji-about>

Blog - <http://bit.ly/ji-blog>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

------
dstein
Hmm. Lots of employers in the the on-site jobs thread. Lots of job seekers in
the freelance thread. We've long had the technology to work remotely, now
we're just waiting for corporations to catch up to the 21st century.

~~~
WildUtah
Most of the people seeking work seem to be designers and specialists in
Wordpress or Drupal and the like. The job seekers nearly all want remote
contract work.

Most of the job posters (in the other thread) are looking for full time
developers and are concentrated in SF, NY, and Boston. They want programmers
on site.

It's either a market imbalance or a communication disconnect.

~~~
bxc
I've been a remote worker for maybe 5y now. I realise now that I've spent more
time working remotely than I have in an office. My experience with getting
hired on various jobs has been: the people with who(m?) I've worked remotely
with before (for example, because they've been somewhere else at a different
organisation) have absolutely no problem (and are enthusiastic even) about
hiring me, and the people who have not interacted with me in that way, and
especially not worked with remote workers before are really very wary indeed -
but the enthusiasm of the people who have worked with me remotely is enough to
overcome that. There's clearly a division, and clearly people can move from
one side to the other, but it seems very individual: people are happy for _me_
to work remotely rather than for "staff in general" to work remotely. So
there's a reputation thing going on - but it doesn't seem a reputation that is
widely understood - its a reputation understood only by a set of people who've
had the experience. I don't really know how that reputation can be propagated
and understood by others without the hard sell from someone already in
there...

------
dangoldin
There's also the HN contractor doc:
[https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US...](https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJEodCA&hl=en_US#gid=0)

~~~
drtse4
In these freelancer threads i always see a lot of SEEKING WORK but not much
offers, wondering how the contractor doc performs...

------
jwwest
SEEKING WORK Remote only - I live in Dallas

Languages/Frameworks I love: Ruby on Rails, PHP/CodeIgniter, Python/Django,
CSS3, Prototype, Scriptaculous

Languages I get along with: C#, JavaScript, jQuery

Languages I won't touch with a ten foot pole: C/C++, Perl

What I'm into lately: iPhone/Android mobile development,
Readability/Instapaper APIs, RSS

What motivates me: Freedom. Being professional, but working the way that's
best for me. Hard problems that can be solved with finesse.

Github Link: <http://github.com/jwwest> My 'lil LLC:
<http://www.treehousemobile.net/> My blargh:
<http://www.thefuturewithjetpacks.com/>

References available upon request, natch.

------
strooltz
SEEKING FREELANCER

Remote (close to EST) or on site in NJ.

Looking for a p/t freelance rails developer, and a designer/front end UI/UX
person to assist me with new product/service features.

Our current stack is: (for all you developers)

Rails 3.0.x

Nginx

Linode VPS w/ S3 & SES

HAML/SASS (and soon coffeescript)

We also use git and capistrano for versioning and deployment

Ideal individuals would be those who have experience in the music industry
building services to stream (and scale) content to end users.

Please contact support [at] dblsystems [dot] com with the header "HN
DESIGNER", "HN DEVELOPER", "HN UI/UX" or some similar combination so it
doesn't get buried.

Be sure to send code/design samples, links to linked in, github, and all the
other usuals stuff....

b

------
ajpatel
There are so many people out there looking for work, sometimes I think I could
just be the middle man and take on 4-5x as many projects and just pass them on
to these freelancers and make money that way...

~~~
unreal37
If you can get 4x-5x the projects, that is definitely a good model to start
your own web design company.

------
temp060111
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Preferred

Throwaway account here, I haven't posted for freelancers before and don't know
what the spam level will be.

Our startup is looking for a remote freelancer(s) to help with various
Javascript development tasks. Ideally you'll have experience with raw JS or a
cross-framework JS experience as well as high comfort level with HTML, CSS and
the DOM.

We have a large volume of small discrete projects and could use some help in
working through them.

You can contact me at: nycengineerjobs@gmail.com

Please feel free to pass along a resume, portfolio site, github link, etc
along with your current rate.

Thanks!

------
masterj
SEEKING WORK

Nomadic - in Boulder, CO for at least the next two months.

Generalist developer looking to build up clientele. I have a strong background
in scientific computing / algorithms, but I've been recently working with
Node.js and websockets and have been loving it.

Got some number-crunching that's dog-slow and don't know why? I'd love to talk
to you. I love a challenge.

C, C++, Python, Numpy + Matplotlib

Currently working with: Node.js, MongoDB, jQuery, underscore.js

Would love an excuse to learn: Clojure, backbone.js, Erlang, OpenCL

Resume: <http://bit.ly/jeremy_resume> Email in profile

------
Harkins
SEEKING WORK - Nomadically traveling the world (currently in .ca) - Remote
only, availability up to 20h/wk

Currently do web dev front to back on Rails/jQuery/real life
js/MySQL/Postgres. Can do PHP, Django, but usually only for porting to Rails.
Rebuilt the .pro registry and did most of the Washington Post's 2008 online
election coverage.

github: <http://github.com/pushcx> blog: <http://push.cx> email: ph@ the blog

------
sgdesign
SEEKING FREELANCER

I'm looking for a freelance Rails dev to help me with Talkbee
(<http://talkb.ee>). It's a knowledge marketplace where you can book sessions
with experts.

I'm in Paris, France but remote work is no problem. I'm looking for someone
who's motivated by the project, but unlike most of the "join my startup so we
can become the next Facebook" things I'm definitely willing to pay you for
your time.

If interested, email me at hello[at]talkb.ee

~~~
solid
Hello Sacha, I just shot you an email.

Your portfolio is amazing and I'd love to work with you. I've actually
stumbled upon your blog in the wild before, and your post about designers who
can't code and vice versa hit home for me. Although I'm primarily a
programmer, I've made it a point to cultivate an eye for design (contrast,
repetition, alignment, proximity - CRAP - as one book so humorously
reinforced), striving for elegantly simple user interfaces, and working
closely with graphic designers to straddle the form/function fulcrum in a
balanced way.

I hope to hear back from you!

Regards, Jonathan

------
GavinB
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City preferred, would consider remote.

We need an iOS developer with experience building games or picture book apps.
We'd love to talk to someone who has also done Android development or used
cross platform tools like phonegap or titanium, but that's not required.

Please send a link to an app I can install, a video of an app, or something
else that demonstrates how great you are. gbrown@scholastic.com

------
aasarava
SEEKING FREELANCER - Berkeley, CA - Remote OK

I'm a Drupal contractor in search of a good Drupal themer who can help me on
projects. I have one immediate project and others coming down the pipe over
the next few months. I would build the back-end and provide you with the
functional site and PSDs so you can build the theme.

I'm looking for someone who: \- Already has experience building themes for
several Drupal sites \- Is comfortable using the Zen theme \- Never, never
uses !important in stylesheets \- Knows the difference between _padding-right
and %padding-right. \- Prefers to reuse CSS classes wherever possible rather
than duplicating style declarations \- Knows what l() and t() are and uses
them \- Generally available and responsive to emails in the 9a-5pm Pacific
timeframe

It's a bonus if you know jQuery and excellent if you know PHP.

If interested please send me an email with a brief note about yourself and
some links to work you've done. My email is in my profile. Thanks!

------
lynaghk
SEEKING WORK

Portland, Oregon or remote

Data analysis & visualization: on the web using HTML, SVG, and JavaScript, but
I also like the constraints of print / PDF (via LaTeX + Illustrator). I
typically use a combination of Ruby + R + SQL. My machine learning experience
is in classification problems---typically some dimensionality reduction like
SVD or sparse dictionary learning followed by a support vector machine. I'm
waiting desperately for social media network graphs to blow over.

Kindle application development: I'm one of the handful of developers in
Amazon's private SDK beta making "active content" for everyone's favorite
ultra low power black and white mobile device. See <http://keminglabs.com>

Portfolio: <http://www.dirigibleFlightcraft.com> Github:
<https://github.com/lynaghk/>

------
jneal
SEEKING WORK

Easley, South Carolina USA (Willing to work remotely or on-site)

Can do front-end xHTML/CSS/jQuery/AJAX (expert in all) and even a little
design

Can do back-end OO PHP (expert), MySQL (expert), LAMP stack (intermediate in
Linux shell / Apache administration)

My site & Portfolio: <http://jneal.com>

Recently completed sites: <http://www.instigateclothing.com>
<http://www.alienantfarm.com> <http://www.12stones.com>
<http://www.egyptcentral.net> <http://www.chris-adler.com>

I can take an entire project from start to finish, or fit seamlessly into your
existing team of designers and developers. Use contact information from my
website if interested.

------
ohsoremote
SEEKING FULL-TIME REMOTE

I've got lots of experience (3.5+ years on the job) and a degree in CS. I'm
getting bored of agency work and would prefer to work with a respectable
startup or well-known company. I've worked on sites of large companies. I've
got lots of open sourced material and a blog I'm willing to share. I'm FULL of
ideas with an entrepreneurial spirit. Interested parties must be willing to
hear my idea rants every so often and at least appear vaguely amused or
interested :)

* LAMP developer

* SQL skills

* Frontend developer skills (a boatload of jQuery)

* Zend/Kohana/Subversion/Git/Cap/Network Admin skills

* Love creating scalable code and solving scalability issues

* Client/agency experience

* Worked with NoSQL solutions in production.

* Love to learn, willing to pick up on technologies

* I'm on the east coast.

I consider myself more senior than junior. I've worked with my fair share of
developers and realized I need to work with individuals sharing my passion.

Send details my way. I'll be sure to reply with a more appropriate
introduction.

yc.remote@gmail.com

this is a throwaway.

------
thomasjfrank
SEEKING WORK. YEAH.

You wanna be awesome? You bet you do. I can see it tattooed on your forehead.
It says "I wanna be awesome".

Right underneath that, it says, "I want my Wordpress blog to be awesome too.
Please?"

Maybe Xzibit can pimp your ride and make you awesome, but guess what homesauce
- I can make your Wordpress blog awesome.

I'm a critic, and I'll critique the hell outta that Wordpress blog you've got.
Design, SEO, plugins, security, branding, navigation, post titles, and all
that grammar. Whatever, player. You want it to shine? I'll do more than spit
on it. I'll give you the insight you need make it awesome; awesome enough to
pony up the cash for a laser tattoo removal. Maybe awesome enough to call up
Xzibit and not have your voice crack when you ask for some new hubcaps. Word.

<http://www.thomasjfrank.com>

------
Andrex
SEEKING WORK

Remote or on-site in Connecticut. Will travel at your expense if requested.

Strengths: Mostly front-end stuff, although I'm really infatuated with CouchDB
right now and am in the middle of several CouchApp projects. I'm also very
comfortable with creating Wordpress themes, and will use Wordpress if CMS or
blog functionality is desired.

Other: I can do some small-scale PHP and MySQL work, but as a support for the
front-end stuff. I can do design work, but I don't spend a ton of time in
Photoshop - my designs tend to be simple, but eye-pleasing and UX-focused.

Oh, and when I'm not working on a website, I'm working on a game.

Email: andrewrabon@gmail.com GitHub: <https://github.com/andrewrabon> Resume:
<http://goo.gl/3mBVO>

------
husky
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for someone who has experience of Contao (Typolight) CMS and is able
to take PSD and make them work with the templating system in Typolight. Please
only contact me if you can show me a Contao site you have done. Remote work is
fine peteloaf [at] me.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web UI designer - HTML5/CSS3/JS - from concept to finished product, no
bullshit.

Experienced working with developers, version control, template languages,
Sass, Stylus, etc++ across time zones.

Portfolio site -> <http://nylira.com>

------
mrpollo
SEEKING WORK - Baja, Mexico - Remote

Generalist Developer seeking a good project to take on, fully proficient on
LAMP architecture, and on frontend, vast experience working on marketing
agencies, good practice is a given.

Have experience Scripting as well, Bash, Perl, Python, and even PHP on CLI,
can help take on any DB Problem as well.

<http://ramonroche.com/> <https://github.com/mrpollo>

Dont Forget to check References on LinkedIn
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/ramon-roche/6/548/47>

------
bobbysix
SEEKING WORK - France - Available anywhere

Freelancer for about 2 years, specializes in Flex, Air, PHP Application/site
development. Main programming languages : AS3, MXML, PHP Secondary programming
languages : Javascript - Ajax, HTML, CSS

------
rimantas
SEEKING WORK

Contact me if you need the highest quality front-end work. I am an expert in
client side technologies HTML/CSS/JavaScript, cross-browser development,
_front-end optimization_ and can help with all the buzzwords (CSS3, HTML5,
media queries/mobile ready). As a bonus: good grasp on accessibility and
usability.

I am equally well-wersed in server-side stuff (PHP, MySQL and RoR) but
currently not interested in this kind of contract just that my domain
knowledge there will be helpful and make communication easier.

Preferable tasks: design to code implementation, front-end optimization.

REMOTE only. I am in Vilnius, Lithuania.

rimantas@gmail.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK

Remote or on-site in Jacksonville, FL. I will travel at your expense if
requested.

Stuff I want to do: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Haskell, Lisp, Lua.
I tend to prefer backend to frontend but I'm up for anything. Machine learning
and AI stuff is especially interesting to me, but I'm content making website
backends, desktop apps or anything else.

Other stuff I can do: Javascript, PHP, HTML, CSS, Java (a little), C (kinda
rusty), Python (a little), basic *nix server administration, languages I've
never heard of (I pick them up fast).

zak.wilson@gmail.com

------
zhivota
SEEKING WORK - SE Asia (American currently living abroad) - Remote with
possibility of on-site anywhere in the US starting in August.

Run personal Django websites for myself and friends, and am developing a
complex sales/registration site in Django for a technical training company.

Experience with scientific programming in Python/C++ - notably in image
processing.

Strong knowledge of Java (was a curriculum manager/developer and on-site
trainer for Java for 2 years).

<http://jasonkotenko.com>

------
picardo
SEEKING WORK

New York, NY or remote

Ruby/Rails/Javascript engineer with experience developing with HTML5 and CSS3
features for multiple platforms. I am very versatile when it comes to
languages, and I can code in Objective-C and ActionScript as well. I've done
Flash development for 4 years prior to switching to Rails about 2 years ago. I
have experience with Agile development methods, and communicate easily with
non-technical people.

Please drop me a line.

My portfolio: <http://websava.com>

------
davidw
MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN THE RIGHT WORK

I live in Italy, and do Rails work, mostly, these days, although I've done
Erlang, C, Tcl, Java (mostly related to mobile) and other things in the past.

------
not_chriscohoat
SEEKING WORK - Florida, USA

I've done a number of Django apps and projects and am looking for some great
ways to spend my extra time. Also know Rails and C#, but just greatly enjoy
Python.

~~~
brandoncordell
I'm in the middle of putting together something for florida programmers
looking for work. Send me a quick email if you'd like to be notified when it's
up and running. brandon -at- brandoncordell.com

------
gduplessy
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Boca Raton, FL

Mainly Ruby on Rails.

I've done work with HAML/HTML/ERB, CSS, some jQuery, and a multitude of gems
to build fully functional websites and web apps.

Available immediately and able to communicate through IM, Skype, Phone and
email.

Email is in profile

Github: <https://github.com/gduplessy> | Resume:
<http://gduplessy.com/resume.html> | Blog: <http://gduplessy.com/>

Thanks!

------
arraypad
SEEKING WORK London or remote

Expert: PHP (internals, optimisation, best practices, security)

Intermediate: Python, Django, Android, C

Familiar: Most modern programming languages. Coding is a lifestyle, right? ;)

I have experience from single-handed projects to leading enterprise teams.

Notable projects: Technical lead for <http://five.tv/> (Drupal); technical
lead for <http://www.trustedreviews.com/> (Symfony).

Contact: arraypad@gmail.com

------
zray
SEEKING WORK (Designer) - Currently in London, frequently works remotely and
can relocate for contract duration at reasonable notice.

Portfolio: <http://zoltanray.com>

I design interfaces and lead creative teams for websites and mobile apps. I've
designed for some of the biggest companies in the world (HSBC, British
Airways, Tesco) and numerous startups. Over 100 completed projects in the last
8 years.

------
whomadewho
SEEKING WORK

New York City.

I have ten years experience with ASP, ASP.NET, C#, Javascript, SQL etc. Along
with SAP/ ABAP. In the last few years I have been using python, django,
javascript etc. In general I am an all rounder and my past two roles have been
as senior/team lead.

I married an American and (as of two days ago) I have permission to work in
the US. I would like to stay away from Microsoft products for the most part
but I would consider a mix.

email: shanebest99[@]gmail.com

------
janeklb
SEEKING WORK

Experienced Web Developer, recently moved from Toronto to Edinburgh. Seeking
PHP/Python/JavaScript/HTML projects (add Ruby to that list shortly). Find my
linkedin profile here: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/janlasbic>

Would prefer to work locally, but if you like what you see and have an
interesting project for remote work don't hesitate.

------
venturebros
SEEKING WORK - Miami,Florida- Available anywhere

I can build custom WordPress themes from scratch, help with minor tweaks etc.

I also have knowledge in Drupal, Joomla! and Magento.

Skills: HTML/CSS JavaScript (basic/intermediate) PHP (basic/intermediate)

here are my samples and you can contact me through the site too
<http://www.codeitforyou.com/gallery>

------
rdoherty
SEEKING WORK

Mountain View, CA, remote

Frontend engineer with experience at Yahoo and Mozilla. Expert in frontend
performance, layered semantic markup, CSS, HTML5, JavaScript, etc.

Preferable tasks: frontend optimization and scalability consulting. About
10-15 hours/week availability.

<http://ryandoherty.net/> ryan@ryandoherty.net

------
jsb
Seeking Work - Remote

Let me handle your screencasting so you can focus on doing what you love:
working on your code. I'm an experienced marketer and product manager who
wants to help put your product on display and reduce your support volume.
Let's reach your target market and better support your users.

Contact me: justin.burdett AT gmail.com

------
jcnnghm
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC, Metropolitan Area or Remote

Lots of Ruby on Rails and Objective-C experience. I like coupling Rails
backends with Objective-C frontends. A good example rails site that I've built
is <http://barsannapolis.com/>.

Blog: littlebitofcode.com

------
euroclydon
SEEKING (limited) WORK - Raleigh, NC - Offsite

Specializing in:

* Interactive, responsive, and easy to use web applications

* Javascript, SVG, jQuery based design tools (WYSIWYG)

* Scalable Content Creation for SEO and targeted traffic generation.

I have a background in Math, Clinical Trials Management Software,
BPM/Workflow, and Industrial Process Control/Monitoring

------
ChaseG
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is fine

We are creating a reddit-clone aimed at girls 16-30. We plan to re-skin and
make minor adjustments to the code base. We have a fantastic marketing
solution to get initial users. We would prefer someone to work part-time for
equity.

Contact me at chase.greiner12 AT gmail DOT com

------
timbowhite
SEEKING WORK - Northern Arizona - remote work only

Jack of all trades web developer/sysadmin/UX designer. For a complete skill
set list see:

<http://www.zulius.com/#skills>

Available for 2 month projects or smaller, 1099 only.

I can be emailed at tim.white (at) zulius.com for rate/quote/questions.

Thanks!

------
DonRomeo11
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for iPhone developer in the Chicagoland area to work on finishing a
real estate app targeting professional users. MUST have submitted previous
apps to the App Store, and preferable to have experience with Android and
Blackberry as well.

Please email UniversalCapital1@gmail.com

------
jlangenauer
SEEKING WORK

Ruby/Rails development, server configuration/admin,
HTML/CSS/Javascript/Photoshop. C++ work also, and I have some, but not much,
experience with iOS.

Currently in London, UK.

My GitHub - <https://github.com/jasonl> Email: jason [at] jasonlangenauer.com

------
solid
SEEKING WORK

Remote or New Hampshire/Boston

I'm a web developer with equal experience on the backend with Rails and the
frontend with HTML/CSS/jQuery. I have been central in the development,
deployment, and maintenance of 3 production websites and 1 production web app.
Here is a little background on a couple of my previous projects:

At one company, I inherited the company’s existing intranet “project
management” Rails web app (<http://metro-tek.org>). I added major
functionality including timesheets for payroll (covered by unit tests),
automated email reporting, model and form validation, and PDF rendering. I
fixed bugs and set up automated error notifications, backups, and deployment.
I also wireframed, programmed and deployed a new corporate website
(<http://metroelectrical.com>) written in Rails. I developed an internal CMS
platform to update the website, and integrated CopyCopter for production copy
editing.

For my freelance website (<http://soliddesigngroup.net>), I developed a custom
blog platform and CMS for internal use. I developed the information hierarchy
and wireframed the website. I translated the website from a PSD layout file
into production code, including social media integration, server and client-
side form validation, and dynamic front end programming. I created custom
jQuery plugins, and set up error notification, automatic backups, and
automated deployment.

Here is a sampling of the "best practices" software I roll in my Rails stack:

    
    
      * web server - Nginx + Passenger
      * version control - Git + Github
      * automated deploys - Capistrano
      * error notification - Hoptoad
      * automated backup - Backup
      * cron jobs - Whenever
      * HTML/CSS templating - Haml/Sass/Compass
      * Production copy editing - Copycopter
    

To view some examples of my work, check out my open source code at
<http://github.com/szTheory>, or my freelance work at
<http://soliddesigngroup.net/portfolio>. I can provide further code samples
upon request.

This is by no means the limit of my abilities or experience, but a small
sampling. Please contact me at the email address in my profile for a copy of
my resume, and references upon request. I look forward to hearing from you and
answering any questions you may have for me!

Best regards, Jonathan

------
czcar
SEEKING WORK

Looking for remote p/t work - I'm currently based in Auckland, NZ. But happy
to work US hours.

Looking for work in Ruby/JS or ux/frontend design. Can also do any manner of
wordpress/joomla theming etc.,

Also have iOS/Android mobile app development experience using Titanium and
Phonegap.

cameron [at] ignite.co.nz

------
BenSS
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Philadelphia area

Development projects I'll love: Content management systems (CMS), iPhone/iOS
Development & web applications

I grok: Objective-C, Perl, Java, PHP, HTML/CSS/JS

Lots of experience in complex projects and mixed technology platforms.

Email with 'HN Freelance' to ben.shive /at/ gmail

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK Bowling Green, OH Web & UI design

Looking to build my clientele so I can work on the cheap (nothing below $1000)
if necessary.

I have experience with HTML5, CSS3 jQuery, and Wordpress.

<http://www.ryanglover.net> for contact information.

~~~
bottlerocket
BG!

Shoot me an email. I don't have anything currently, but I know quite a few
people over here in Cleveland and stuff seems to be popping up all over right
now

------
maheshs
SEEKING WORK In India, I've worked on ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server, C#,
JQuery and other web related stuff with MS stack

Availability up to 20 hr/week

Reference - <http://in.linkedin.com/in/maheshsingh>

------
mebassett
SEEKING WORK

London (Through June) Colorado (Through July). Remote is fine.

Available for short term (< 6 week) projects. Web apps, et al. I work in php,
python, html5/javascript, jquery, css, racket.

<http://mebassett.gegn.net>

------
TamDenholm
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh, Scotland, UK - Available anywhere in UK

PHP Developer Interesting CV: <http://bit.ly/kjYYgF> Boring CV:
<http://bit.ly/kxOVZJ>

------
wenbert
SEEKING WORK

Currently in the Philippines. New Zealand guys, I have a pending Skilled
Immigrant Visa for New Zealand (application submitted last April 2011).

PHP, MySQL, jQuery (Javascript), Apache, Zend Framework, Wordpress, Joomla,
etc.

PM me if you want more details.

------
127001brewer
SEEKING WORK - Baltimore, MD - Remote Work

I develop with PHP, jQuery and MySQL/SQLite. And I offer other services, such
as copy-writing. LinkedIn profile: <http://linkd.in/jExicZ>

------
abidmahmood
SEEKING WORK Remote Lahore, Pakistan Rails, Php, Javascript(JQuery), Facebook
Twitter API's

<http://pk.linkedin.com/pub/abid-mahmood/32/b18/b94>

------
zemanel
An L.A. (US) based startup is looking for a contracting Django developer to
push an on-going stealth project into private beta and beyond. Full-time
preferred. My e-mail is in my profile. Remoting is OK.

------
jasonkostempski
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Moonlight

Server: C#, WCF, OData, Windows Azure

Client: JavaScript (jQuery), HTML, CSS

Mobile: Android

REST enthusiast. Great at UX design. Not so great at graphical design but I
can easily make a PhotoShop mock-up work. Based in Buffalo, NY.

------
amorphous
SEEKING WORK

Madrid, Spain or remote

I'm a Java developer mostly doing web-backend and frontend work. Also very
much into Python development including Django

homepage: <http://bit.ly/java-dev>

------
joshwais
SEEKING FREEELANCER - NYC - Remote work possible but not preferred

We're building a shopping tool on Ruby/Postgres/jQuery and are looking for
freelance developers

Email me at jobs (at) wantworthy (dot) com

------
mbesto
Looking for a UX designer (contract) for an ASP MVC web application. (having
ASP MVC skills is a plus) Preferably based in London. Contact info in profile.

------
nerfhammer
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY - Remote OK

I will make your SQL queries fast.

I am most proficient in MySQL but can work with any major SQL rdbms (Postgres,
Oracle, SQL Server)

info@blogrevolution.com

------
cstrouse
SEEKING WORK - Phoenix, Arizona - Remote Work Yes

I like to develop web apps using Rails, Sinatra, and web.py. I'm also into
Scala and C# development a bit.

------
ryanfitz
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY - Remote I work with rails, mongoDB, and
backbone.js. Open source work: github.com/codebrew

------
asadjb
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Islamabad, Pakistan.

I mostly do Python, Django and jQuery based projects.

Blog: <http://asadjb.com>

------
baltcode
SEEKING WORK

will code for Bitcoins

I can do Machine Learning, clustering, data mining, data cleaning, scraping,
etc. Python and C++.

email: bitcoincoder@yahoo.com

------
LUTOPiA
SEEKING FREELANCER

Las Vegas, Nevada USA

Remote work is fine

Need someone that care about my broken FaceBook game and is not just doing the
work for the money i pay them.

The work requires a RoR programmer with FaceBook experience.

We can negotiate a pay rate based on your experience and performance.

If you're interested, you can take a look at the patient here:
[http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=107717989269...](http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=107717989269253)

Thank you.

